
Ask HN: Is Google shaping search results for Aurora Store users? - jhabdas
I noticed today anonymous users attempting to search for &quot;MEGA&quot; (the encrypted cloud storage app) on the Aurora Store [1] see not the app with 627K downloads, but the one one with 1K downloads [2]. What do you see?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;f-droid.org&#x2F;en&#x2F;packages&#x2F;com.aurora.store&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.me&#x2F;afterdarkhugo&#x2F;9673
======
jhabdas
Tricky, but if you input "megasync" into Aurora Store the MEGA app will show
up for anonymous Play Store download.

